# msi rs482 vs the nvidia 6100 motherboard



## izzikio_rage (Jan 4, 2006)

I am planning to buy a AMD rig but am confused between the msi rs482 and the nvidia 6100 . I am pretty interested in games and plan to use the onboard graphics only. Please suggest


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 4, 2006)

I would suggest the MSI RS 482.


----------



## Ringwraith (Jan 4, 2006)

The 6100 turns out to be slightly better. I would suggest that! 
Xbit Labs wrote:


> It should be noted that NVIDIAâ€™s new integrated chipsets are undoubtedly preferable to ATIâ€™s Radeon Xpress 200 not only because the GeForce 6150 and GeForce 6100 are slightly faster in a majority of applications, but also because they offer a much wider functionality.



*www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=2539&p=1
*www.xbitlabs.com/articles/chipsets/display/gf6150-gf6100.html


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 4, 2006)

nvidia 6100 is better simply because it's new


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 4, 2006)

same disscussion here also
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic...71&PHPSESSID=f56ca0b7653576dc98468e4eeb467db5


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 5, 2006)

About the integrated graphics....
You cannot choose to prefer one over the other....both are same...
the only difference can be some overclocking features in 6100 which i dont know...
yeah 6150 is a bit faster than 6100 and RS480 / RS482

*So my suggesion is that considering the chipsets as same compare the price and other features of motherboard  and then decide... hereÂ´s anandtech
*



> Re-benching the ATI RS482 did not suddenly move the ATI chipset to the front in performance, but it does demonstrate that the ATI RS482 and the NVIDIA GeForce 6100 perform about the same in most benchmarks. The performance is certainly close enough that OEM's will have no overriding reason to choose one or the other chipsets based on a performance advantage. The good news is that buyers can choose either solution based on price or features and get pretty comparable results. NVIDIA has closed the integrated graphics performance gap, but they haven't surged ahead as many expected.



from *www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=2553&p=2


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 5, 2006)

Geforce 6100 with a prefered southbridge combination depending on your requirment

almost all the menufacturers out there, have similar configs, except for a few things, most motherboards are Micro atx so u will be limited to 2 PCI slot only

performance & fearure wise Geforce is better as it also gor purevideo, & since it's onboard it cannot be overclocked


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 5, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> performance & fearure wise Geforce is better as it also gor purevideo, & since it's onboard it cannot be overclocked



well what is this rule......??????????


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Guys ! by the way what are the price difference of  the two ? and could you name some good companies for the 6100 ?


----------



## mohit (Jan 10, 2006)

izzikio_rage said:
			
		

> Thanks Guys ! by the way what are the price difference of  the two ? and could you name some good companies for the 6100 ?



Asus is gr8.


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 10, 2006)

izzikio_rage said:
			
		

> Thanks Guys ! by the way what are the price difference of  the two ? and could you name some good companies for the 6100 ?



MSI or ASUS.....  equally good...

As I said go to the market and decide based on the price which of the 2 i want to buy.....
dont just blindly get a 6100 based mobo if it's not better than MSI RS482M2-IL


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 11, 2006)

about the Asus A8N VM, it has the 410 southbridge and from what I found the only difference is that the Asus has less PCEe X1 slots compared to MSI 482 and does not have a TV out and a firewire port. It does however have SATA 2, so how do you compare the southbridge in performance? 
By the way what is the price for the Asus K8N VM (not CSM, it is not available) series.


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 12, 2006)

A firewire port canbe important sometime later, but then again if u are planning to use SATA II  when they are out. But as of now dont purchase SATA 2 even if u get because SATA 2 will be no performance bot over SATA.  The speed is limited by the drives and not the cables......
So all three, PATA, SATA and SATA 2 have the same speeds as of now...... because the drives are not fast enough to take SATA advntage.


TV out is not useful to me at all....
But if u plan on adding a graphics card later than get MSI RS482, it's better.
so it's up to u to decide.....


----------



## DJ AmaZe (Jan 12, 2006)

Even the Gigabyte GA-K8N51GMF-9 is a good board...


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 13, 2006)

Ok, my opinion goes here after purchasing the mobo....

Get the MSI mobo, not the ASUS one, not RS482.

Get MSI K8NGM2-L

read here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=309221#309221


----------



## jay4u (Jan 13, 2006)

i am wating for nvidia 6150 chipset based boards... and will opt for that....


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 13, 2006)

I just checked out the MSI RS482 M4 IL mobo on my friends pc . the board is pretty good . it has 8 channel high defination sound and HDTV support and also a firewire port. The asus is a good board on the performance front but certainly misses a few features. 
By the way any idea if the TV output cable (from the motherboard header ) is  available? 
will check the MSI K8NGM2 L . 
I did plan to wait for the 6150 but there is always something better round the corner


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 14, 2006)

izzikio_rage said:
			
		

> I did plan to wait for the 6150 but there is always something better round the corner



very correct.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 14, 2006)

Ive used both a system based on RS482M2IL and also ASUS A8VGM. I reccoment 6100 based as is performs better and is better future proof. Also Asus board is based on Nforce 4 (non ultra). and also have a PCIEx1 slot. RS482 lacks that.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 15, 2006)

My dealer seems to be pretty insistent that the MSI RS482 M4 series is about to be discontinued. any news on that?


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 15, 2006)

izzikio_rage said:
			
		

> My dealer seems to be pretty insistent that the MSI RS482 M4 series is about to be discontinued. any news on that?



i dont think so, but the thing is that imports in dia might be affected...
because here ppl have not much idea of thinga and market depends on assemblers.. so if they purchse nVidia 6100 based mobo's in large number then it is possible that u will not be able to fing it on shops easily


----------



## shri (Jan 16, 2006)

Here's the list...
GIGABYTE
GA-K8N51GMF (NVIDIA GeForce 6100 Chipset nForce 410)
GA-K8N51GMF-9 (NVIDIA GeForce 6100 Chipset nForce 430)
GA-K8N51PVMT-9 (NVIDIA GeForce 6150 Chipset nForce 430)

MSI
K8NGM2-FID (GeForce 6150 + nForce 430)
K8NGM2-IL (GeForce 6100 + nForce 410)
K8NGM2-L (GeForce 6100 + nForce 410)

ASUS
A8N-VM CSM (GeForce 6150 + nForce 430)
A8N-VM (GeForce 6100 + nForce 410)


Can anyone tell which of these are available in India?
And the estimated price?


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Jan 16, 2006)

GIGABYTE 
GA-K8N51GMF (NVIDIA GeForce 6100 Chipset nForce 410)  ---  Available  --- 4300
GA-K8N51GMF-9 (NVIDIA GeForce 6100 Chipset nForce 430)  ---  Available  --- 4700
GA-K8N51PVMT-9 (NVIDIA GeForce 6150 Chipset nForce 430)  ---  Not Available

MSI 
K8NGM2-FID (GeForce 6150 + nForce 430)  ---  Not Available
K8NGM2-IL (GeForce 6100 + nForce 410) ---  Available  --- 4800
K8NGM2-L (GeForce 6100 + nForce 410) ---  Available  --- 4300


ASUS 
A8N-VM CSM (GeForce 6150 + nForce 430) ---  Not Available
A8N-VM (GeForce 6100 + nForce 410)  ---  Available --- 4400


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 16, 2006)

thanks guys
I can't understand why my dealer is not giving me the MSI boards all he does is keep telling me to buy the ASUS K8N VM which misses many of the features on the other boards and is more expensive too


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 17, 2006)

well then insist on getting an  MSI, 

It's just a conincidence that most of boards i have ever purchased are MSI, befire purchasing every board i look at the features, and incidentally i have more MSI.

Actually both of them make equally good motherboards and i like both of MSI and ASUS' motherboards.......


----------



## shri (Jan 17, 2006)

Well... I was planning to assemble a system this month end. Should I wait for the 6150 or go for the GA-K8N51GMF-9 (NVIDIA GeForce 6100 Chipset nForce 430) ? Will the 6150's be available by then?


----------



## jamyang312 (Jan 17, 2006)

dude like everyone says,go for 6100!!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 17, 2006)

go for 6100, the only difference in it & 6150, is 50 MHz clock speed, which since it is onboard won't make a lot of difference,

U will hardly afind any motherboard with geforce 6100 & nforce 430 MCP, although with 410 U won't be missing anything special


----------



## delhibhai1000 (Jan 17, 2006)

^^ GA-K8N51GMF-9 (NVIDIA GeForce 6100 Chipset nForce 430)


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 21, 2006)

hey my inclination is moving to the MSI K8NGM2-IL , it has the best of both worlds , the features of the MSI RS 482 series( excluding the TV out) and the performance of the Nvidia 6100 chipset. Thanks for suggesting this and telling me the prices. 

One more question ...how do I identify a AMD 3000+ venice  core just by looking at the box of the processor?


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 21, 2006)

that is what i suggest, believe me it is a very good motherboard.

the part number will be something like,
...XX..BP  in the end or ...BPBOX in the end,

if the part number ends in AW it is a winchester.
i dont think u will find a newcastle around that easily unless it is a really old stock.


----------



## ashnik (Jan 22, 2006)

how to identify the the core of 3000+ after installation, will cpu-z help?


----------



## mohit (Jan 22, 2006)

ashnik said:
			
		

> how to identify the the core of 3000+ after installation, will cpu-z help?



ya cpu-z will tell u what core it is.


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 22, 2006)

yeah, use cpu-z or everest.....


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jan 22, 2006)

Im using a 6100 on a socket 754 platform namely the MSI k8ngm v and I can even play nfs mw and Q4 at 640 480 medium detail


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 22, 2006)

6100 graphics are essentially same level as MSI-RS480.


----------



## ashnik (Jan 23, 2006)

@Technophobia
What's ur other config?
U can share up to 128 MB for 6100


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jan 25, 2006)

2x512 ddr 400 athlon 64 2800+ and the memory shared seems to be 64 mb but the chip shows as 256 mb in the display properties, I dunno what it is...I'v tried out 3 games NFS MW@640x480, Q4 at 640x480 and GTA San Andreas at 800x600x32...I get a bit of slowdown in q4 in a few places but generally it's quite playable and in the others I haven't noticed any lag yet, only prob is there is no active cooling and the chip runs pretty hot. Speedfan doesn't work on this mobo yet so I couldn't get xact readings


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jan 25, 2006)

2x512 ddr 400 athlon 64 2800+ and the memory shared seems to be 64 mb but the chip shows as 256 mb in the display properties, I dunno what it is...I'v tried out 3 games NFS MW@640x480, Q4 at 640x480 and GTA San Andreas at 800x600x32...I get a bit of slowdown in q4 in a few places but generally it's quite playable and in the others I haven't noticed any lag yet, only prob is there is no active cooling and the chip runs pretty hot. Speedfan doesn't work on this mobo yet so I couldn't get xact readings


----------

